# .303 savage



## possum daddy (Oct 22, 2005)

anybody have reloading data on the 303 savage. it was my first deer rifle haanded down from my grandfather to my dad then me. we all got our first deer with it. i gave it to my son and he got his first deer with it. he would like to give it to his son to continue the tradition but ammo is no longer available. i always found the 190 grain bullet to be most effective.
thanks for any info available.


----------

